# Sample chapter at the end of a book...love or hate?



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

Discussion is going on as to whether or not an author should add a sample chapter at the end of a book. Some readers love it; others hate it. What's your take on this? J. Ortolon discusses in her blog and got it me wondering...to add or not to add? http://www.juliesjournalonline.com/?p=1658


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

As a reader, I don't have strong feelings about it one way or the other.  I usually read my favorite authors as soon as they come out so a chapter introducing the next book would be long forgotten by the time the book gets here.

Sheila


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So. . .we're here in the Book Corner. . .so the question is being asked of READERS. . . .authors should not comment on why they do or don't include it in their books. 

As a reader, I'm almost never going to read a preview chapter or anything like that. I absolutely want to know if it's there, though. . . .not because I won't buy the book if it is, but so I know where the _real_ end of the book is.

Also, I am in the habit of rating and sharing on FB when I've finished a Kindle book. If there's another 20 pages of 'preview material', from my perspective that's just so much junk to skip over so I can get to the FB link page at the end.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I generally don't read them, even if they're there. I find that I want to wait until the actual book comes out because I don't like teasers. They're like trailers, even though I watch them.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't hate them, but don't read them either.  Given a choice I'd opt out.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I used to love Gold Medal, Lancer, Ace and other paperback lines. They'd often include ads for other books in the back, and sample chapters by the same authors. For some reason it doesn't work as well for me on Kindle, but many readers seem to enjoy the bonus content.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It's not important enough to be a love/hate thing, but I almost never read them. The only exception is a first book in a series where I'm on the borderline about reading any more of the series (and the second book is available).

Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I never read them, and don't like the practice. Though hate is a bit strong to describe my feelings!


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Never read them. If it's the next in a series, I already know whether I'm going to read it or not by the time I finish the one I'm reading. If it's just another book by the same author, I will check out the sample in my own time. Especially if it hasn't been released yet - I don't like teasers.


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

Don't hate them, but never read them.

If I like the book I just finished, I'll check out other titles by the author.  I don't need nor want a teaser chapter before I make that decision.  Besides, I tend to value variety, so I'll rarely read the same author two books in a row (unless, of course, it's a series).

So for me, it's wasted space.

Todd


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Russell Phillips said:


> As a reader, I don't have a strong opinion about this, but I read an article some time ago which said that some authors put so many samples in that the reader finds they're at the end of the book when the progress indicator on their e-reader is still showing 60-70%. If I'd experienced _that_, I'd be annoyed.
> 
> Russell


That is just plain wrong, though I expect it's down to a mixture of overenthusiasm and simple inexperience, rather than anything more sinister.


----------



## Borislava Borissova (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't like to read them and... I don't like to write. If a story is interesting, it will be in your mind and heart so these samples appear not necessary


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't read them - I prefer to download samples when the book is released or when I'm ready, so that I can continue to read it straight away if I want to. 

They can be annoying when you're not expecting them to be there - your Kindle tells you you've got 10% of your book still left to read and then suddenly you come to the end, because the remainder is actually the sample. Very irritating.


----------



## leigh7911 (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't like them, and I don't read them. Agree that it's _annoying_ to think you've got a bit to go and BAM! sample chapter. I did read a short story the other day where the author said up front that there were samples at the end of the story, and therefore to not expect it to last the entire progress bar. Thought that was a nice touch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

leigh7911 said:


> I don't like them, and I don't read them. Agree that it's _annoying_ to think you've got a bit to go and BAM! sample chapter. I did read a short story the other day where the author said up front that there were samples at the end of the story, and therefore to not expect it to last the entire progress bar. Thought that was a nice touch.


Yeah, I've seen that too. Even better would be if the end matter were marked via a direct ToC link so that there'd be a mark in the progress bar showing where it is.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

I sometimes read them. I discovered a new book by Doug Preston and Lincoln Child by reading a sample chapter at the end of one of their other books. Really piqued my curiosity.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Not a big fan of them. Here is why. Some of the reasons have also been named by others. 

When I am at 80% and suddenly the book is over and the rest is samples and excerpts. Peeves me off to no end. It messes with my sense of where I am in the book. In the same way I check sometimes when streaming a movie to see how many minutes are left. 

I also read my samples on my time. I detest reading pieces of books. That goes for samples, excerpts etc. By the time I read a sample of a book, I have already vetted it to the point that its just for convenience sake. I buy the book when the sample is done and continue on. I do not every sit down and randomly read samples just because. Again, I don't like reading fractured stuff. 

Also, when I am done with the book, I do what Ann does, just that I put the rating on twitter not facebook. So I don't want the end page of the book too far separated from the end of the story. 

When I am done with a book, I am just pretty much done with that story for now. I want to just close the book and think a bit and grab the next one. 

Another thing to add is if a sample chapter is not the very beginning of a book, I wouldn't have any use for it anyway. I do not ever read anything out of order when it comes to fiction. Cannot compute. Series have to be in order and I have to read a book from the first word of either prologue or Chapter one. I cannot read anything from the middle somewhere. I get hives just thinking about it  

Now what I don't mind are blurbs of other books, as long as they are in the same genre and aren't too long or too many of them. Then I can go on my own time again and do my vetting on those books to see if it is something that would pass my process. I am a picky reader that way. 

That's all I got, I think.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Another thing to add is if a sample chapter is not the very beginning of a book, I wouldn't have any use for it anyway. I do not every read anything out of order when it comes to fiction. Cannot compute. Series have to be in order and I have to read a book from the first word of either prologue or Chapter one. I cannot read anything from the middle somewhere. I get hives just thinking about it


Yeah, I don't get that either. Though the annoyance doesn't quite rise to the level of developing hives. 

In the Book Bazaar here, a lot of authors will post excerpts of their books as their weekly promo op. . . . .but I have no interest in reading a passage from the middle of a book.  I had no idea that people actually like to do that, but I guess some do -- maybe the same ones who read the last chapter of a novel to make sure they'll like the ending before they read the book.  Some threads have a whole bunch of random passages. . .it's probably the whole book by now, in some of them, but out of order.


----------



## Chris Strange (Apr 4, 2011)

I actually lean the other way than most people here, but I wouldn't go so far as to say I love them. If I enjoyed the book, I'll often read the sample chapter (along with Author's Notes and anything else) as long as they don't go on too long and as long as it's the first chapter of the next book. It helps me decide whether to get the next book now or another time.

I tend to expect a full-length novel to end somewhere between 90-95% on the progress bar anyway, so that never really bothered me. Same as when I'm watching a video online and the last 30 seconds are credits. No biggie.


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't read them, but don't care if they are there or not.  I'm still on the fence about including one.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Dislike. Double-dislike if they're touted as 'bonus content'.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

If I'm reading a book I really like, then it's great to get to the end and find I have sample chapters from the next book. On the other hand, if I'm not crazy about the current book, I'm probably not interested in samples from the next. Not helpful, I know.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

dislike.  for a very simple reason, having to do with file size/locations.  if i see that something is 3000 locations, i expect a book to be a certain length.  if some of those locations are actually "bonus content"  then i'm getting something shorter than expected.  now, a single chapter of a book may not take up alot of locations, and i'll be fine.  but material that takes up a lot of the file (i've had some that were 25% of the "content" of a book) will irk me so much that i will avoid that author/publisher afterwards.


----------



## Brad Murgen (Oct 17, 2011)

I never read sample chapters of some other book at the end of a book.  If I like their work in the current book enough, that's impetus for me to buy another book of theirs without needing to read a sample.

But I suppose enough people do, otherwise they wouldn't be included so much.


----------



## Darlene Jones (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm surprised that so many people don't like them. I confess, I don't usually read them, but I don't really care if they are there or not.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I like to see in the TOC that there's samples at the end so I know to expect them and won't be surprised when I finish the book and there's still more to go.


----------



## CharlieLange (Nov 22, 2010)

This is an interesting topic to me because I have bonus materials at the end of each of my titles. The arguments are valid, obviously, so I will consider this moving forward: If not removing, at least keeping the end materials short.

I would also argue that if a reader isn't aware that the book is about to end, it might be poorly written or was intended to be a cliffhanger. In the first it would also likely suffer from other issues, not just pacing/plot, and in the second, have you ever read a book that was such a cliffhanger that you "AAAAAGH!!!'d" when you read that last sentence?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

charlie, 

the book's ending did not come as a surprise, but when you're expecting a few more chapters and instead get a wrap-up chapter, it is annoying.


----------



## CharlieLange (Nov 22, 2010)

scarlet said:


> charlie,
> 
> the book's ending did not come as a surprise, but when you're expecting a few more chapters and instead get a wrap-up chapter, it is annoying.


Well, they say it's easy to start a book, harder to finish one. There's been plenty of books that I found amazing that didn't have an ending or sort of just gave up at the end. One of my favorite titles of all time comes to mind, actually. Starship Troopers. Tells a fascinating character arch, but doesn't really end, it just sort of stops right when there could be so much more.

I've experienced the "aren't there more pages, oh it's just fluff" problem. I will now definitely consider shortening or removing some of my end materials


----------



## DH_Sayer (Dec 20, 2011)

If I find myself wanting to read more by the author, I'm psyched about additional material. Who wouldn't be?


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't like it, but have never felt particularly strongly about it.

One thing I can be emphatic about is that I have never read such samples. I'd prefer the old mass market paperback method of putting a few full page ads in the back: Give me your message, but keep it quick.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

So far, I've read them in all books I have bought that happened to have sample chapters in the end. I may or may not buy the book advertised this way, but I'll check out the sample chapter.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't mind a quick ad, but a big sample is annoying... and somewhat presumptuous.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I rarely read them and would put them in the dislike category.  I really dislike them if it is a teaser of a book to be released sometime in the distant future "Coming in July 2012" - what, a cliffhanger and I can't find out the resolution for 7 months?

If the next book of a series is already available, I'd rather have an actual link at the end to go ahead and buy the next one in order without searching for it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm glad to have read this. I tend to read them myself (as a reader) but it's good to know most readers aren't a fan of this practice. Great thread


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

I never read them. I wait for the book to come out and read it fresh.


----------



## leigh7911 (Sep 16, 2011)

Just finished a book that only went to the 85% mark, then the rest was an interview (no biggie), two chapters of the next book, and two more chapters of another book by a different author!    Wee bit excessive, and annoying.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

leigh7911 said:


> Just finished a book that only went to the 85% mark, then the rest was an interview (no biggie), two chapters of the next book, and two more chapters of another book by a different author!  Wee bit excessive, and annoying.


I would probably find that excessive as well. I think one chapter is enough.


----------



## Nook and Kindle Reader (Nov 19, 2011)

I got a free poem book once. It looked funny, and the length looked long. Turns out it was like ten pages of poems and the rest were sample chapters from the other author's books. (Around 45% the whole thing cut off and turned to sample.)

I just hope that book isn't at Amazon somewhere, I'd be mad if I bought it.

So I hate them.

Then again I read a book about two months ago that had one heck of a cliffhanger at the end, I wanted to at least get past the cliffhanger. And of course, no sample.

So me and sample chapters have a love/hate relationship.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm ok with the sample itself. I have a problem with it adding confusion. I like knowing how close I am to the end, it gives me a feel of where I am at in the story. If the book ends at 90%, then I wasn't ready for it. It is like slamming in the brakes instead of gliding to a smooth stop.

Now, if they could change it so that it showed the percentage of the book itself, instead of the percentage of the entire text, that would be great. That way, you would reach 100% at the end of the book, and the sample would still be available at the end.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

Rather than a sample, I would prefer a simple list of other books by the author with a link to the books description page or if it's a series book a chronological list of all the books in the series.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Never read them and would find it annoying because it would throw off the % of the book read.


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

Meka said:


> Rather than a sample, I would prefer a simple list of other books by the author with a link to the books description page or if it's a series book a chronological list of all the books in the series.


I agree with Meka. I also don't mind a short blurb associated with each book.

I actively dislike full chapters.


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

I didn't care one way or the other until I read a book that ended roughly 50% through, if that far. The rest was excerpts (not full chapters, just 1 or 2 pages) of _every single book_ this person wrote. I was a bit peeved, but was thankful I had only paid $0.99 for the stupid thing.

To make matters worse, it wasn't even that good! I wish I could have returned it, but it was past the return limit. Wish I could remember the title and author.


----------



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

If I'm interested (beforehand), I'll read it.

If not, I'll just ignore it (i.e. wait for the book's actual release).

I think it also has to be the right chapter. Some first chapters don't immediately hook you, so the inclusion of such a chapter would be sub-optimal. If you do include a sample chapter, it has to be one that's engaging and whets your appetite for the book, instead of simply being a bland setup.


----------



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

Are we on about "In the next exciting instalment, Fred loses a leg while running after a bus ..." type thing? If so, I avoid them like the plague, and I am like that with everything. If I am interested in the series, or the authors' works in general, I will buy it, and read from new, no prior samples, no blurbs, no spoilers, nothing. To digress a sec', I used to be like that watching the TV series Mission Impossible, if you watched the action sequences in the opening credits, you can see at least what the story is going to be about, where it will head etc, so I used to put the kettle on while the taper burned down. Many many books have this though, whether mainstream well established offerings, or any of us wannabees emulating the big boys, but for me, anything beyond the most vague blurb is simply too much, and is indeed a spoiler.

John


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

They don't bother me, I kind of like them because if I enjoyed the book, it gives me more by the author.  I must be in a minority, I don't often check to see how far along I am in a book as I read, so the percentage remaining doesn't trip me up.  The book ends when it ends without me checking to see how much is left.   

Betsy


----------



## Iain Edward Henn (Jan 29, 2011)

Given you can download free samples from Amazon and other sites, there's really no need to include them and it does muck up the progress bar thingy ( a pet peeve of many of us, it seems.) Why not just have a brief half page promo and a link to the Amazon page?


----------



## A.D.Seay (Dec 24, 2011)

Personally, I kind of like it, especially if that sample chapter is from the next book in the series. It kind of let's you feel like you're getting a sneak peek. The downside to that is if it is indeed from the next book in the series, and it's really good, then you find yourself all excited for a book that isn't out yet and won't be out for some time. 

As far as sample chapters to other books the author has written that are currently available, I don't see much downside. If you enjoyed the book you just read, you can go ahead and check out the sample chapter, or you can move on to something else. No harm no foul.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

The free chapters is a rather standard thing in mass media books for certain genres and certain publishers. I think the bulk of my books in fantasy and SF have a chapter at the end from the other's upcoming new series or another up-and-coming author, etc. I sometimes read it, sometimes don't. Depends if it seems interesting.

Perhaps it's because you can tell where you're at with a paperback a lot easier than with an ebook. You can easily flip in a way that you just can't with an ebook.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Kimberly Llewellyn said:


> Discussion is going on as to whether or not an author should add a sample chapter at the end of a book. Some readers love it; others hate it. What's your take on this? J. Ortolon discusses in her blog and got it me wondering...to add or not to add? http://www.juliesjournalonline.com/?p=1658


I would hate it, it kills the whole thing if you're already know beforehand how the book is going to end.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't hate or love them, and I do read them. But none have made me want to buy the next book right away. I'm not convinced that it's a great selling tool, and I wouldn't want to annoy readers, so I wouldn't do it in my books.


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

I like it. I recently bought a short story that also had the first chapter of the writer's novel as a bonus material. I thought it was smart. Whether it works or not to sell more books, who knows?


----------



## Andrea Pearson (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm glad I came across this thread - I've been wondering about it myself. I really don't like it, personally.  Unless I know the book will be coming out soon, I won't read the chapter. No sense getting excited for the next story when the next story ain't coming for several months, or even a year! 

Like Meka, I think a list of the author's books would be really awesome. I hate reading a book, loving it, then having to search far and wide for anything else written by that person. Make it easy for readers!


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not sure they promote the next book particularly well, but I kind of like them. They let me know what I can expect next from any given author.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I never read them and I *really* want them marked in the progress bar. I am with the others who hate having a book end suddenly when you thought you had another 10% to go. Also, I don't like sample chapters being labelled "Bonus Material". I have learned now that this is what that means but to me Bonus Material should be something that adds to the content of the book you bought--an interview with the author, an essay from someone else about how the book influenced them, something like that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I used to read them but I don't anymore.

If I bought the next book in the series and had already read the first chapter at the end of the previous book, I would get confused, thinking I had already read the book. That's why I stopped reading "bonus material."



drenfrow said:


> I never read them and I *really* want them marked in the progress bar. I am with the others who hate having a book end suddenly when you thought you had another 10% to go. Also, I don't like sample chapters being labelled "Bonus Material". I have learned now that this is what that means but to me Bonus Material should be something that adds to the content of the book you bought--an interview with the author, an essay from someone else about how the book influenced them, something like that.


I definitely agree with your definition of what bonus material should be.


----------



## Rainha (Sep 20, 2010)

I like them, but only in certain circumstances.  Like others, I don't like thinking I have 10% of a good book left, and finding out that it's just advertising.  I also hate when the sample ends on a cliffhanger.  

I read one recently that I thought was really well done.  It was for the next book in Diana Gabaldon's Outlander series, at the end of the recent Lord John novel, so if a reader has gotten that far, it's a safe bet that they're somewhat familiar with the world and characters of the series.  It wasn't a full chapter, but it had small, briefly explained, carefully selected snippets of action.  They were chosen in such a way as to not kill me with anticipation and cliffhangers, but to act more as appetizers.  I enjoyed having a little sneak peek, even though I usually just get frustrated by reading a bit of a book and not being able to keep going.  

So, I guess I'm okay with them if they're well thought out, not full of spoilers and cliffhangers, and they're not too long.  Otherwise, they annoy me.  Even the ones I've read, generally I don't think they've changed my mind on buying a book.  I generally don't read the bonus chapter unless I'm planning on buying the book anyway.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

They annoy me, I never read them.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I like them but I'm really specific in how I like them. The chapter I'm reading should belong to a book that's out. It should fit with the genre and theme of the story I've just read. It shouldn't be too long and should give a little summary of the book. I also like it if there are several other's lumped in. 

I know this must work since Harlequin has spent a ton of money into research on this very thing and uses it. I just assume there is a lot that goes into it.


----------



## soofy (Nov 26, 2011)

I like reading the prologue of the next book at the end of the book I just read. It leaves me anticipating, especially if it's done right and has just the right amount of awesome without revealing too much. But if it's not there I won't whinge about it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't mind a PAGE at the end of a novel say, "Other titles by this author" even with a BRIEF 1 paragraph synopsis, but this holiday break I have read at least 5 books where the story stops at 70%-75% and the rest is all intro chapters to other books. I have not gone on to purchase a SINGLE book from ANY of those authors.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Reading is very subjective. I've never thought much about the samples and bonus material because I got use to it when I was reading paperback books.  Sometimes I read them and sometimes I don't. I do love that you can sample books via the Kindle.  I don't have a lot of time to read since I'm usually writing or working so the samples really help me in my purchasing decisions.  This thread is a good example of how readers vary in their preferences. Honestly, I never pay the progress bar any attention either.  I've read on other threads where a lot of readers don't sample books and don't like samples at all, so I can understand why they would be irritated by bonus material.


----------



## ciscokid (Oct 10, 2010)

I never read them, even if I think its a book I will enjoy.  I don't want to get caught up in the story, only for it to end and I don't have the book to finish.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

fayrlite said:


> I like them but I'm really specific in how I like them. The chapter I'm reading should belong to a book that's out. It should fit with the genre and theme of the story I've just read. It shouldn't be too long and should give a little summary of the book. I also like it if there are several other's lumped in.
> 
> I know this must work since Harlequin has spent a ton of money into research on this very thing and uses it. I just assume there is a lot that goes into it.


does harlequin use it in their e-books? i've never seen it in one of their e-books.

and that's where the problem is. if you put extra stuff at the end of an e-book, you're giving a false impression of how long a book is.


----------



## Andrea Pearson (Jun 25, 2011)

scarlet said:


> and that's where the problem is. if you put extra stuff at the end of an e-book, you're giving a false impression of how long a book is.


'Course, if you're sick and tired of the book, have to read it, and can't wait for it to end, having the book end early could be a nice little surprise.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

scarlet said:


> does harlequin use it in their e-books? i've never seen it in one of their e-books.
> 
> and that's where the problem is. if you put extra stuff at the end of an e-book, you're giving a false impression of how long a book is.


I've seen it in a number of romance books do this from different publishers and I know that harlequin spends a great deal of time and money trying to figure out the minds of their readers. I know this only because I'm in a number of their testing groups. I wouldn't say it gives a false impression of how long the book is just because harlequin is known for being day readers, for the most part. I can understand the concern with others though. But then I'm of the mind that an author, or publishing company, should be very careful about burning their customer. Personally, I'm a loyal customer until I feel screwed over and then hell hath no fury... In general this is a tread lightly sort of thing.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

fayrlite said:


> I've seen it in a number of romance books do this from different publishers and I know that harlequin spends a great deal of time and money trying to figure out the minds of their readers. I know this only because I'm in a number of their testing groups. I wouldn't say it gives a false impression of how long the book is just because harlequin is known for being day readers, for the most part. I can understand the concern with others though. But then I'm of the mind that an author, or publishing company, should be very careful about burning their customer. Personally, I'm a loyal customer until I feel screwed over and then hell hath no fury... In general this is a tread lightly sort of thing.


I've seen it in e-books from publishers other than harlequin and now no longer buy from those publishers, since I know that only 75% of the locations is the actual book. So that what I thought was a short novel is in fact barely a novelette.

I have never seen it in harlequin e-books. And that's what I'm talking about, not their print books.

With a print book, when you pick it up (before buying it) you can see how long the actual story is. With an e-book, content at the end cannot be seen until AFTER you buy it and you assume that the book is a certain length based on the sample and it is fact, quite a bit shorter.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

scarlet said:


> I've seen it in e-books from publishers other than harlequin and now no longer buy from those publishers, since I know that only 75% of the locations is the actual book. So that what I thought was a short novel is in fact barely a novelette.
> 
> I have never seen it in harlequin e-books. And that's what I'm talking about, not their print books.
> 
> With a print book, when you pick it up (before buying it) you can see how long the actual story is. With an e-book, content at the end cannot be seen until AFTER you buy it and you assume that the book is a certain length based on the sample and it is fact, quite a bit shorter.


Actually that's something that's changing. Amazon has started to list page numbers on a number of books. I'd keep an eye out for that. It's a feature that I'm betting a number of people will like.

As for Harlequin, I'm also talking about the e-books. I've seen several that have done this. I know because I've bought books after reading the excerpts. It might depend on the imprint.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

I seems there really are mixed emotions about having sample chapters at the end of a book! 

I guess, I'm "okay" with sample chapters. But really, as a reader, if I've invested my time in a really great story, I like to reach the end and sigh and indulge in the journey I've just taken with these characters. Let's face it, often these characters stay with us and I want enjoy the experience/bask in the glow even after the last page, just for a little while. So getting hit with sample chapters just as I am sighing over a satisfying ending to a story can sometimes be jolting. Then again, I don't "have" to read the sample til I'm ready.

I know other readers, when they love an author's book, want to jump right into the next one (especially in a series, I'm sure!), so sample chapters just might be right for them! But I like to savor!


----------



## Adele Ward (Jan 2, 2012)

I love it. It really makes me want to keep reading the next book. I remember it in a print book - Miss Garnett's Angel by Sally Vickers - and I really wanted to read more.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

I stop reading after the story ends, so anything tacked on afterwards is lost on me.  If I like the book, I'll go find other works by the author without being prompted by a sample chapter.  If I don't like the work, the chance of a sample chapter from a different book attracting my attention is slim-to-none.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

My problem with a sample chapter at the end of the book is that the end of the book comes before I had expected it. You get a feel for where you are in a story based on how many pages are left, but when there's a sample chapter added, it throws me off. With e-books, it's not necessary anyone, as I can easily get a sample of books by that author.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

I might read one short sample - maybe one short chapter, but not always, so I prefer when there is none or very short.


----------



## SusanKL (Sep 14, 2011)

Annoying! It's like advertising. If I were to get all settled into enjoying the end of a book and I'm thinking I've got another ten juicy pages left or so and I  really don't b/c I was tricked by a sample tagged on to the back of the book...grrrrr!


----------



## SylviaLucas (Sep 14, 2011)

If it's fiction, I don't read the sample chapter, usually, because then I get frustrated that I don't have the whole book in front of me. (It's like starting a movie somewhere in the middle. Hate that. Gotta watch it from beginning to end.)


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

It doesn't bother me, but I never read them. I have no interest in reading teasers at all. If I'm interested in a book I want to have the entire book at my disposal from the start. And oddly some of the samples are from parts starting in the middle of the book. I definitely don't want to read out of order like that, makes no sense. If they're going to have a sample, at least make it from the very beginning of the book.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

It bothers me because it throws off the % read of the book.  It is hard to tell how close to the end I am when reading because the % and locations are no longer a valid way to measure if they attach material of any length unrelated to the book on the end.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Neither love nor hate.

Kinda like having the sample there, sometimes.

That is, if I really liked the book, I'll be sucked into reading the sample, and then torn about whether to download the next book--torn because I already have a huge TBR pile, and yet the next book sounds good so...

On the fence, as usual.


----------



## rubymatthewserotica (Jan 7, 2012)

It depends on whether I liked the book preceding it.  If I like the author after the book I just finished, I like having a sample chapter of another one of his or her other works.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I also find it annoying and never read them.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

I personally don't like it.  It kind of annoys me.  I don't really care to read them (they don't hook me), so it's just a waste of space.

On the other hand, they're pretty easy to skip.  So it's not a strong feeling.


----------



## AliciaStreet (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't like them either. I like a short blurb if it's about the next book in a series, but I never read whole chapters. I prefer the book I've just read to simmer in my head a while.


----------



## Sean Patrick Reardon (Sep 30, 2010)

I love them, and have also read a couple ebooks that included a short story as a bonus.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

They never bother me. If I think an author's really good, I'll buy another book of his/hers. If I don't, I won't. No amount of advertising or tack-ons changes my mind about that.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't see this a lot with the books I read and usually I will skip them if they are there only because like a lot of people say, the books aren't available to go out and grab them. IF I'm reading a series, though, and the end of one  book previews the next, I will almost always read it. I guess the deciding factor for me is if the books are series or stand-alone.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I love samples on principle, so yes, I do appreciate them. But of course I'm a compulsive reader. You never know what you discover by a bit of random reading.


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

I would include a sample chapter, so that the reader knows what's coming next.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

rubymatthewserotica said:


> It depends on whether I liked the book preceding it. If I like the author after the book I just finished, I like having a sample chapter of another one of his or her other works.


Me too!

I love them if they are part of a series, and if I like the book, I purchase the next one.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Harry Shannon said:


> I used to love Gold Medal, Lancer, Ace and other paperback lines. They'd often include ads for other books in the back, and sample chapters by the same authors. For some reason it doesn't work as well for me on Kindle, but many readers seem to enjoy the bonus content.


I'm with those that dont really care and rarely read them (I sometimes skim the first page), but I do like what you referred to...the ads (not the sample chapters) for other books at the end, more in the 'old days,' lol, I think.

It was like a predecessor to 'if you liked this book/author, you might like....' on Amazon today.


----------



## Aenea (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't like them and don't read them. When I'm expecting the book to go to 100% and it ends before that, even if it's a good ending I still end up disappointed because I was expecting more.


----------



## Ken Magee (Nov 17, 2011)

I posted the following on another thread - *Which plot twist do you hate most?*



> "My pet hate is when you read the last chapter and it has no connection to the rest of the book... then you realise it's the sample chapter from the new unreleased novel!"


While that was a joke, I agree with the comments which complain that you suddenly come to the end of the book before you expect it.


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

I think that if the end is strong and has a cliffhanger maybe, then the first chapter of another book will kind of be an anticlimax when you want the reader to put your book down thinking 'wow!'


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm neutral on the issue.  I'm not annoyed by their presence, but I usually don't read them.

Except "Buttercup's Baby," of course.


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't like them. If I'm going to start a book I want the whole book in front of me so I can continue reading until I'm ready to stop


----------



## ajfastkicks (Feb 1, 2012)

My take is  I like it at the end of short stories or even novella's when it's clearly marked on the cover page.  At the same time I guess it only really sucks when you didn't like the way the book you were reading ended.  I mean I read a book which I dare not mention and the ending sucked but I still had 20% left so I was hoping for a miracle.  Only to find out that it was a chapter of another book which also sucked.


----------



## davidtillman (Jan 31, 2012)

maybe the book sucked so bad that it only seemed like a sample chapter to another book!


----------



## RSHunter88 (Jan 17, 2012)

I never read the sample sequel teaser chapters. If I'm going to read the sequel I'm going to read it. Some context-less chapter or teaser isn't going to change my mind. The book I just finished reading is what's going to influence my decision.


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

As a kid, I loved it.

As an adult, I skip them. I'd rather wait until I have the actual book.

So it can't hurt to put it in. If people don't want to read it, they won't!


----------



## Neil Ostroff (Mar 25, 2011)

I prefer a short synopsis/teaser instead of an actual chapter. I'm more apt to be curious with the right teaser.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Neil Ostroff said:


> I prefer a short synopsis/teaser instead of an actual chapter. I'm more apt to be curious with the right teaser.


I agree...if I'm shopping.

But in this case, I'm probably less motivated to evaluate. To me it is a sign of a good writer if they can grab you in the first sentence or paragraph and keep you.


----------



## Mark Young (Dec 13, 2010)

I always skip over this, even when I really enjoy the current book I just read. Just don't want to get drawn into a story that will not be finished anytime soon.


----------



## Jenna Bayley-Burke (Nov 5, 2011)

I like the teaser page better...but as long as the excerpted story is similar to the story I've read, I tend to read it. But when it skips genre and author?


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

Kimberly Llewellyn said:


> Discussion is going on as to whether or not an author should add a sample chapter at the end of a book. Some readers love it; others hate it. What's your take on this? J. Ortolon discusses in her blog and got it me wondering...to add or not to add? http://www.juliesjournalonline.com/?p=1658


If I've enjoyed a book and it's part of a series, then the sample chapter at the end might tempt me to continue on to the next book, so it's a good sales tool. If the sample has little to do with the book it's attached to, I rarely even look at it. AND if the book's ending is a cliffhanger instead of a completing the story, and then the writer tries to suck me into buying another book to find out what happens...it turns me off to that writer forever.


----------



## HeidiHall (Sep 5, 2010)

I used to like them in paperbacks, but then I'd be at a bookstore, flip to the first chapter, and not be able to remember if I'd read the book or just a sample . I do like to be alerted to upcoming books by authors I've enjoyed, but with my kindle I'd rather just have a quick list with abbreviated blurbs and a buy link. On a side note, the way some books end at 99% with nothing more is frustrating... I keep hitting forward thinking my kindle must be frozen or something.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

I never read the sample sequel teaser chapters, nor unreleased or coming soon teaser chapters and samples. I don't know why, I just skip them. The actual book is always about the story between the first chapter / prologue and last chapter / epilogue. I used to read the special thanks pages and the bios as well, but I don't like sample advertisements.


----------



## Nulke (Mar 5, 2011)

Darlene Jones said:


> I'm surprised that so many people don't like them. I confess, I don't usually read them, but I don't really care if they are there or not.


Same here, it's a total non-issue for me.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

I suppose it's a nice option to have, but I almost never read them because I don't want to get sucked into an engaging story and then not be able to read it because it hasn't been released yet. I can't think any many things more frustrating than that!


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

I enjoy them. I look at them much like the bonus tracks on DVD, nice little extras for my dollar.  I read them, but they tend to be irritating especially if they're good. One of those "Dammit! Why isn't this out now?" things.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Mark Young said:


> I always skip over this, even when I really enjoy the current book I just read. Just don't want to get drawn into a story that will not be finished anytime soon.


The sample chapter should be of a book that is either out (in the same of DIY authors) or has a release date (in the case of publishers).


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

Harriet Schultz said:


> If I've enjoyed a book and it's part of a series, then the sample chapter at the end might tempt me to continue on to the next book, so it's a good sales tool. If the sample has little to do with the book it's attached to, I rarely even look at it. AND if the book's ending is a cliffhanger instead of a completing the story, and then the writer tries to suck me into buying another book to find out what happens...it turns me off to that writer forever.


As usual, I have an additional thought. If I don't want to let go of the characters at the end of the book, and the preview is of the sequel, I read it as a way to see what happens in the future. Many times my reaction is, "eh, who cares?" Nonsensical, but I continue to do this anyway.


----------



## BowlOfCherries (May 8, 2009)

Not really partial to them.  Would prefer a list of the author's other books at the back of the one i'm reading (with links to the associated amazon page - where i could then download a sample now or later) and a short blurb (or tagline) about the book to tell me what it's about and get me interested enough to click the link.  The links would be organized by category -- Other Historical Romances by Mary Quitecontrary.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't care one way or the other, but I never read them.  Just not interested, however, if others enjoy them it doesn't offend me if they're included.


----------



## Adonna (Feb 4, 2012)

I like them.  Including the samples that promote another author's work.  I always read samples before I buy the book anyway, so it's convenient to have it at my fingertips.


----------



## Andrew Dzeguze (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't particularly mind samples.  Where I get annoyed is where the suggestion is made in the promo material that the sample work is going to be out shortly (otherwise, how would you feel confident that the sample will be in the book) only it turns out the book is nowhere near completion.  That happened with the last Game of Thrones novel, to a point where the Mr. Martin and/or his publisher felt the need to apologize for the delays in print.  So sample all you want, but be truthful about what you are putting in.


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

To be honest, it doesn't bother me one way or the other. I tend not to read sample chapters, because I usually have my next read all lined up by the time I'm halfway through my current one, so for me it's a waste of time. However, as a promotional gimmick I can totally understand it from the author's point-of-view, particularly if it's a series of books.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I quite like them to be honest


----------



## Nana Malone (Dec 31, 2011)

I actually love it.  It gets me hyped to go and get the next book.

Nana


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm okay with these. They don't bother me too much. They're a tiny bit annoying, but they're not that big a deal.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

Aenea said:


> I don't like them and don't read them. When I'm expecting the book to go to 100% and it ends before that, even if it's a good ending I still end up disappointed because I was expecting more.


I can see how that would be frustrating! You like to know what you are paying for, when it comes to that 100%. It could be quite frustrating if you didn't expect part of that 100% to be an irrelevant chapter to something else!


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

Based on what I'm reading, it seems most readers are overall accepting of a sample chapter at the end of a book, with some concessions. It's good to know these concessions in advance so we don't annoy or overwhelm the reader!


----------



## Nana Malone (Dec 31, 2011)

I think it probably also depends on the length of the chapter at the back of the book too.

Nana


----------



## Z.R. (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't hate them or anything, but I don't read them. If the book isn't out yet I don't want to torture myself by heightening the anticipation, and if it is I'll just go buy it.


----------



## Zombie Kevin (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't think I've ever in my life read one of these, even when I was kid and totally addicted to a series. I like knowing if there's another book in the series, but I don't want to read it until I'm ready/able to read the whole thing. And with samples readily available on Amazon, what's the point anymore of including it?

And on the Kindle, I too like to judge my progress by the status bar. And with books of all lengths, it's impossible to judge how long Kindle books are, unless it's stated somewhere on the description page. I really wish Amazon would make it a mandatory field for authors/publishers to state the length of the main story itself.


----------



## Nana Malone (Dec 31, 2011)

Zombie Kevin said:


> I really wish Amazon would make it a mandatory field for authors/publishers to state the length of the main story itself.


I always thought this field was mandatory on Amazon. I know it was on smashwords when I uploaded my last book. Like I said, I don't mind a sample, but it does drive me nuts when the sample is longer than the actual book I downloaded. Especially if I was expecting a bigger book.

I wish there were clearer definitions for things like novellas. My last was classified as a novella, it's 31k. The last book I read was classified as a novella and was less than 10k, and I didn't know. However the author did have a rather lengthy excerpt.

Drove me mad.


----------



## LaurenFah (Jun 1, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Also, I am in the habit of rating and sharing on FB when I've finished a Kindle book. If there's another 20 pages of 'preview material', from my perspective that's just so much junk to skip over so I can get to the FB link page at the end.


This is pretty much my opinion also. I do not read the sample chapters because I usually read everything new from my favourite authors anyway, so it's just something extra I have to click past before I can "finish" the book.


----------



## Benjamin A. (Oct 1, 2011)

I rarely read the sample chapters. By the end of a book, I know if I'm going to check out other works by the author. If I do, I'm going to go find the actual books, and look them over to make a decision. If the sample is for the next book in the series, I'd rather not take a peek into what comes next until I can read the whole thing.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

on rare occasions I will give them a read...but only if the book is already available. I hate wasting reading time on something still not out.


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> They can be annoying when you're not expecting them to be there - your Kindle tells you you've got 10% of your book still left to read and then suddenly you come to the end, because the remainder is actually the sample. Very irritating.


Very interesting! I've considered doing this for some of my upcoming work and I never even thought about this. I post teasers on my blog _all_ the time of my upcoming work. I think I'll just stick to that.


----------



## Matt Larkin (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't read sample chapters. They don't really bother me, either, unless it significantly skews the progress bar. That bothers me only because, if I'm at 90% finished and I think I've got another hour or two to read, then it just ends, it's kind of jarring.


----------



## jwest (Nov 14, 2011)

I have to admit I never read them. I don't hate them or anything, I just never get around to them. I feel like I'm done with the story at the end and put the book away


----------



## Tinker (Oct 3, 2011)

Discovering that instead of two chapters to read, there's only one to the story's conclusion can seriously annoy me, especially if the book is bedtime reading, and I've 'budgeted' half an hour or so to read before drifting off to sleep. If I'm warned in advance that sample chapters follow, that's fair enough.

Julia


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Links to an author's other books are appreciated, but I wouldn't read a sample chapter included at the end of an ebook I'm reading.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

Tinker said:


> Discovering that instead of two chapters to read, there's only one to the story's conclusion can seriously annoy me, especially if the book is bedtime reading, and I've 'budgeted' half an hour or so to read before drifting off to sleep. If I'm warned in advance that sample chapters follow, that's fair enough. Julia


Good point! As long as it is made clearly up front to the reader that there is a sample at the end, the expectation will be there. Then turn it into a positive. "Free Bonus Sample Chapter" or "Sneak Peek."  This way, the reader knows it is coming, and then budget his/her time and expectations accordingly.


----------



## TLH (Jan 20, 2011)

They don't bother me. Sometimes I read them.


----------

